# confirm your target without exception.



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Without getting into specifics, I routinely eliminate a certain pest species from one of my properties. Yesterday, I received an order of a particular type of blowgun dart that I really like, but has been unavailable for some time, so I was eager to go out with my old blowgun this morning, & brush up. While rounding the bend, I saw what I assumed was said pest in a common spot to see them in, I got very excited because I happened to be armed & at the ready with an old favourite, took aim, & eliminated my target with a quick breath. I was very pleased with myself until I examined my kill, only to discover that it was NOT what I thought it was in that moment of excitement...it was a similar looking species that I quite enjoy, & certainly didn't deserve to meet that end.

I'm sitting here now feeling like an utter douche, & the enjoyment of my first time back out with these in such a long time has been completely sullied.

I was a fool for not being 110% certain of what I was shooting at. I'm rarely that careless, but here I stand. Please be careful.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes, I have had that, and it is not a good feeling.

wll


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Your conscience is strong, thanx for the lesson.*


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

"I'm sitting here now feeling like an utter douche..." :zipped: :lol:

But seriously, I once smashed a whole litter of six baby bunny rabbits with a shovel, thinking they were a nest of rats just under the surface of my lawn. The mother standing horrified off in the distance watched me. It took me a very long time to at least squelch my feelings of utter doucheness. I'm glad we both learned from this. But my error was six times worse than yours. :uhoh:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am curious about this elusive blowgun dart....


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> "I'm sitting here now feeling like an utter douche..." :zipped: :lol:
> 
> But seriously, I once smashed a whole litter of six baby bunny rabbits with a shovel, thinking they were a nest of rats just under the surface of my lawn. The mother standing horrified off in the distance watched me. It took me a very long time to at least squelch my feelings of utter doucheness. I'm glad we both learned from this. But my error was six times worse than yours. :uhoh:


That would be seriously hard to deal with


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Wish you could post a picture.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Not that I'm glad that happened to you guys too, but at the same time I am glad I'm not the only one..
That is a sharp sting of reallity once you realize what you've done, you just can't shake it! I'm far from soft, but that's the kind of shit that'll get under my skin.

Thanks for commiserating, fellas..


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

NaturalFork said:


> I am curious about this elusive blowgun dart....


Cold Steel's .625 Razor Broadheads..


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Sr.Miss Alot said:


> Wish you could post a picture.


...that would be getting into specifics....

Besides that, I'll need no aide in remembering this one.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the warning ... No matter how long we have been shooting, a reminder is always good.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Sorry man. Just curious. Don't beat yourself up too much.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

It's cool man


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

As long as we learn from our mistakes , All is well . I did this once while bow fishing for carp . I had a shot 40 feet out and 2 feet down in a shadow and nailed it . I thought it was a good shot till I seen I had shot a game fish . Never made that mistake again . I now take that extra second and don't take the shot if there are any doubts .


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

I snuck up the creek once on a group of gobblers that was locked up with a group of hens. Peeked over the high bank and thought all the hens were clear. There was one hidden behind the fan of the gobbler I shot and I killed her too.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Without getting into specifics, I routinely eliminate a certain pest species from one of my properties. Yesterday, I received an order of a particular type of blowgun dart that I really like, but has been unavailable for some time, so I was eager to go out with my old blowgun this morning, & brush up. While rounding the bend, I saw what I assumed was said pest in a common spot to see them in, I got very excited because I happened to be armed & at the ready with an old favourite, took aim, & eliminated my target with a quick breath. I was very pleased with myself until I examined my kill, only to discover that it was NOT what I thought it was in that moment of excitement...it was a similar looking species that I quite enjoy, & certainly didn't deserve to meet that end.
> 
> I'm sitting here now feeling like an utter douche, & the enjoyment of my first time back out with these in such a long time has been completely sullied.
> 
> I was a fool for not being 110% certain of what I was shooting at. I'm rarely that careless, but here I stand. Please be careful.


poor kitty :neener: everybody calm down i'm just kidding it was a puppy :blush:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Ron, you are a sick bar steward! :bowdown: :rofl:


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Was it your mother in law?


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Tentacle Toast said:


> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> > I am curious about this elusive blowgun dart....
> ...


I say those were back the other day. I killed a starling last week with the 5 ft magnum blowgun and a stun dart. I am going to have to get some of the razor heads. The mini broadheads don't do the job. I had a couple of pest run off darted. That makes me sicker than killing the wrong thing on accident. Pest or no I don't like that thought/


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Byudzai said:


> Was it your mother in law?


The pest or the accident?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

truthornothing said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > NaturalFork said:
> ...


The abrupt discontinuation of these razor broadheads is what lead me to shelf my blowgun for so long in the first place. Those minis shoot great, but the wound often isn't critical enough for a quick kill. I don't feel "plinking" or just target practice with a blowgun like I do with slings & guns; to me it's a tool for hunting/pest control. With no suitable ammo for that end, why bother?


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Tentacle Toast said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> > Tentacle Toast said:
> ...


I hear you, Its quiet so I plink in my apartment, The stun darts will destroy small birds. I hate starlings. they are a menace to indigenous bird population and farmers. I annihilate them whenever possible and by whatever means...My HTS has sent 9 to meet their maker this month lol


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

After I got out of the marines I was deer hunting on some land on doe weekend I was using my 243 with open sites doe stepped out into the road at about 170 190 yards I set up for the shot was easying on my trigger and backed off doe was acting weird and stepped off the road a stalked down to where she was seen the s uhh Dr of the deer set up for the shot was waiting on her to step out when she did it was a guy wherein a deer skin hunting him self got a bad taste in my mouth knowing that I could have put a 100 gr bullet in him the fist time I seen him I think about that every time I go out hunting


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> After I got out of the marines I was deer hunting on some land on doe weekend I was using my 243 with open sites doe stepped out into the road at about 170 190 yards I set up for the shot was easying on my trigger and backed off doe was acting weird and stepped off the road a stalked down to where she was seen the s uhh Dr of the deer set up for the shot was waiting on her to step out when she did it was a guy wherein a deer skin hunting him self got a bad taste in my mouth knowing that I could have put a 100 gr bullet in him the fist time I seen him I think about that every time I go out hunting


Eesh...that should give ANYONE pause; good thing you were keen on what was "off"....I think I'd have told him that his outfit nearly cost him hir life...


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> > After I got out of the marines I was deer hunting on some land on doe weekend I was using my 243 with open sites doe stepped out into the road at about 170 190 yards I set up for the shot was easying on my trigger and backed off doe was acting weird and stepped off the road a stalked down to where she was seen the s uhh Dr of the deer set up for the shot was waiting on her to step out when she did it was a guy wherein a deer skin hunting him self got a bad taste in my mouth knowing that I could have put a 100 gr bullet in him the fist time I seen him I think about that every time I go out hunting
> ...


He found out.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

There is a robin sized bird here, black with orange bill, that raids corn like blue jays do in USA. It scratches the husk down to get a few kernels of corn then jumps over to another one without finishing the first ear....utterly destructive. I was practicing one day with my garage catch box and saw one of these pests walking around the yard I guess hunting for worms or other prey upon which to dine. The bird eats everything. So I aimed and shot...thorax shot with a 9.5mm lead ball, knocked the hades out of it, instant death. Then with the dead bird in my hand I lamented...killing one of millions of these birds accomplished nothing, it was enjoying the day same as I was, hunting for lunch, and bugs at that. I felt so bad I declared no more killing of birds. We don't have much of a rat or mouse population here this high up..some but few, and I don't feel the same affection for them as other animals. Rabbits are too few and too small and too cute to even count as game targets. Anyway, I know the lament you felt. Good you have such a heart amigo.

I haven't gotten into blowguns (yet) but have studied the ammo. Couldn't you make the broad heads out of stainless steel wire by peening the tip to flatten it then file or grind carefully to produce a point? I saw a video of someone who does that. I think brass wire would work, say, piano wire.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

So what do you shoot with your slingshot Chuck?


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Chuck Daehler said:


> There is a robin sized bird here, black with orange bill, that raids corn like blue jays do in USA. It scratches the husk down to get a few kernels of corn then jumps over to another one without finishing the first ear....utterly destructive. I was practicing one day with my garage catch box and saw one of these pests walking around the yard I guess hunting for worms or other prey upon which to dine. The bird eats everything. So I aimed and shot...thorax shot with a 9.5mm lead ball, knocked the hades out of it, instant death. Then with the dead bird in my hand I lamented...killing one of millions of these birds accomplished nothing, it was enjoying the day same as I was, hunting for lunch, and bugs at that. I felt so bad I declared no more killing of birds. We don't have much of a rat or mouse population here this high up..some but few, and I don't feel the same affection for them as other animals. Rabbits are too few and too small and too cute to even count as game targets. Anyway, I know the lament you felt. Good you have such a heart amigo.
> 
> I haven't gotten into blowguns (yet) but have studied the ammo. Couldn't you make the broad heads out of stainless steel wire by peening the tip to flatten it then file or grind carefully to produce a point? I saw a video of someone who does that. I think brass wire would work, say, piano wire.


small rabbits and squirrels are the tastiest meat ever. Back home in North Carolina, you put a mess of them in with chicken of Brunswick stew...fit for Royalty...screw that too good for royalty.


----------

